# Before the season closes



## ChrisNavarre (Sep 10, 2021)

Anybody want to go gigging tonight before the season closure? I don't have work tomorrow would like to stay out for a good bit or limit out. I have 16' flat bottom rigged up and 2 gigs..


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Good offer. Wish I could. Hope ya get um.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

specktackler57 said:


> Good offer. Wish I could. Hope ya get um.


Yeppers, me too, I have looked at this several time, and from a newbie.
Unfortunately, my work load won't allow it.

PS: Welcome aboard ChrisNavarre!!


----------



## spearfisher59 (Jan 3, 2016)

welcome did you get to go gigging


----------

